# Updating & Upgrading



## geomonroe (Oct 24, 2012)

hello;
I don't want to break my system, and am overwhelmed by update info from handbook.
Any suggestions on updating and upgrading without breaking my system?
george


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2012)

[thread=26140]HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date[/thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2012)

Are you talking about the OS/kernel, or about third-party software (ports/packages)? Make sure you understand the difference, it'll be half the battle.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2012)

geomonroe said:
			
		

> hello;
> I don't want to break my system, and am overwhelmed by update info from handbook.
> Any suggestions on updating and upgrading without breaking my system?
> george



It's easy: *make a full backup*.  With a full backup, you can safely try anything on the original system.


----------



## geomonroe (Oct 24, 2012)

*T*hanks for the reply, the update section of the manual is what got me scared*.* *A*nd *I* broke my system once when *I* installed KDE. *A*s far as kernel or third party, *I* guess what *I* did with third party broke my X system. Full Backup sounds like my ace in the hole, sometimes *I* forget the basics. As *I* have been a windows and linux user for a while *I* am ready to keep and learn a good system and from what *I* have found this is the one!


----------

